# Honda al vetriolo: "O spendi come PSG o la società va cambiata"



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Ottobre 2015)

*Honda al vetriolo: "O spendi come PSG o la società va cambiata"*

Keisuke Honda, ultimamente poco utilizzato, ai microfoni dei giornalisti giapponesi lancia delle autentiche granate nei confronti della società e del mister. Ecco le sue parole: _"I problemi del Milan sono molto chiari, anche perché sono sempre gli stessi. Se non impariamo nulla da questa sconfitta, vuole dire che siamo molto lontani dalla ricostruzione del club. *A giudicare dagli ultimi anni penso sia chiaro che non si possa far ripartire questo club se non investendo tanto denaro come fanno al Psg o al City. O fai così, oppure occorre riesaminare la struttura della società. Dirigenza, allenatore e tifosi devono rendersi conto della situazione.* 
Mihajlovic dice che il problema è l’approccio mentale dei giocatori? *Non capisco, non ha senso dare la colpa ai giocatori. Negli ultimi anni il Milan ha mandato in campo tanti uomini e quest’anno ha speso cento milioni, ci sono tanti nazionali, eppure come mai non riescono a rendere quando arrivano al Milan? Per cambiare questo club occorre cambiare totalmente i criteri di valutazione da parte di tutti: dirigenza, tecnico, tifosi e media. In caso contrario ci vorrebbero almeno 5- 10 anni.* So che riceverò critiche per queste parole, ma sono importanti per il futuro del club"._


----------



## sballotello (6 Ottobre 2015)

ahia


----------



## Coccosheva81 (6 Ottobre 2015)

Honda la tocca piano......


----------



## Kaladin85 (6 Ottobre 2015)

Tanto di cappello, un professionista del genere meriterebbe la fascia di capitano, altro che montolivo e de jong.
E meriterebbe di giocare, visto che chi è stato messo al suo posto ha fatto peggio e pochi in rosa hanno la sua stessa dedizione al lavoro e determinazione


----------



## DannySa (6 Ottobre 2015)

Mossa mafiosa della società che farà vendere "tante" magliette dopo queste dichiarazioni.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Ottobre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Keisuke Honda, ultimamente poco utilizzato, ai microfoni dei giornalisti giapponesi lancia delle autentiche granate nei confronti della società e del mister. Ecco le sue parole: _"I problemi del Milan sono molto chiari, anche perché sono sempre gli stessi. Se non impariamo nulla da questa sconfitta, vuole dire che siamo molto lontani dalla ricostruzione del club. *A giudicare dagli ultimi anni penso sia chiaro che non si possa far ripartire questo club se non investendo tanto denaro come fanno al Psg o al City. O fai così, oppure occorre riesaminare la struttura della società. Dirigenza, allenatore e tifosi devono rendersi conto della situazione.*
> Mihajlovic dice che il problema è l’approccio mentale dei giocatori? *Non capisco, non ha senso dare la colpa ai giocatori. Negli ultimi anni il Milan ha mandato in campo tanti uomini e quest’anno ha speso cento milioni, ci sono tanti nazionali, eppure come mai non riescono a rendere quando arrivano al Milan? Per cambiare questo club occorre cambiare totalmente i criteri di valutazione da parte di tutti: dirigenza, tecnico, tifosi e media. In caso contrario ci vorrebbero almeno 5- 10 anni.* So che riceverò critiche per queste parole, ma sono importanti per il futuro del club"._



L'avventura di Keisuke al Milan finisce qui. Gennaio o giugno, ma ormai dopo queste parole è solo una questione di tempo.

Lo avrei ricordato con indifferenza se non fosse stata per questa sua splendida uscita da kamikaze contro la società...  ciao lupo d'argento (Pellegatti cit.)


----------



## Facciosnaooo (6 Ottobre 2015)

Ci è andato leggero...


----------



## alcyppa (6 Ottobre 2015)




----------



## JesusHeKnows (6 Ottobre 2015)

Eppure con lui in campo almeno si vinceva....anche perché gli altri hanno fatto solo peggio. Detto questo, veramente un commento giusto, anche se gli costerà la permanenza al Milan, ma chi vale, d altronde, non ci rimane in una società del genere.


----------



## Pivellino (6 Ottobre 2015)

Secondo me ha detto una sacrosanta verità e finalmente non abbiamo uno che lecca il posteriore a Galliani e Berlusconi che sono i veri responsabili di questa situazione.


----------



## James Watson (6 Ottobre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> L'avventura di Keisuke al Milan finisce qui. Gennaio o giugno, ma ormai dopo queste parole è solo una questione di tempo.
> 
> Lo avrei ricordato con indifferenza se non fosse stata per questa sua splendida uscita da kamikaze contro la società...  ciao lupo d'argento (Pellegatti cit.)



Quoto al massimo.
E' evidente come i problemi siano su più livelli: dirigenza incapace, preparatori inadeguati, calciatori senza personalità oltre che scarsi, allenatori che fanno fatica a trovare la quadra della squadra etc etc. Finalmente però qualcuno dice apertamente le cose come stanno. Secondo me a Gennaio o Giugno parte sicuro o comunque non vedrà mai più il campo.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (6 Ottobre 2015)

Ci è andato leggero...


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (6 Ottobre 2015)

Honda farebbe sicuramente meglio dietro una scrivania che su un campo di calcio.


----------



## Schism75 (6 Ottobre 2015)

Parole giuste. Sicuramente saranno smentite. Ma parole giuste. Senza fare i puritani sul fatto che le abbia dette lui.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Ottobre 2015)

Grandissimo, e vi spiego anche il perchè di questa uscita.... 

nella cultura Giapponese non esiste che adesso la società lo escluda dal progetto perché secondo lui e la sua cultura lui ha parlato per il bene della società . 

Purtroppo viviamo in Italia e non in Giappone ( che io amo <3 <3 ) e verrà messo in croce per questo


----------



## beleno (6 Ottobre 2015)

Ben vengano dichiarazioni di questo tipo, a prescindere da chi le rilascia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Ottobre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Keisuke Honda, ultimamente poco utilizzato, ai microfoni dei giornalisti giapponesi lancia delle autentiche granate nei confronti della società e del mister. Ecco le sue parole: _"I problemi del Milan sono molto chiari, anche perché sono sempre gli stessi. Se non impariamo nulla da questa sconfitta, vuole dire che siamo molto lontani dalla ricostruzione del club. *A giudicare dagli ultimi anni penso sia chiaro che non si possa far ripartire questo club se non investendo tanto denaro come fanno al Psg o al City. O fai così, oppure occorre riesaminare la struttura della società. Dirigenza, allenatore e tifosi devono rendersi conto della situazione.*
> Mihajlovic dice che il problema è l’approccio mentale dei giocatori? *Non capisco, non ha senso dare la colpa ai giocatori. Negli ultimi anni il Milan ha mandato in campo tanti uomini e quest’anno ha speso cento milioni, ci sono tanti nazionali, eppure come mai non riescono a rendere quando arrivano al Milan? Per cambiare questo club occorre cambiare totalmente i criteri di valutazione da parte di tutti: dirigenza, tecnico, tifosi e media. In caso contrario ci vorrebbero almeno 5- 10 anni.* So che riceverò critiche per queste parole, ma sono importanti per il futuro del club"._



Da puntualizzare: e' un problema anche dei giocatori... lui è un grande professionista, ma per carità, è scarsissimo. Nel Milan che lui stesso vorrebbe, per lui non ci sarebbe spazio

Per il resto, da buon kamikaze, il nostro Honda si è suicidato. Massima stima per essere andato contro la società, un mito.
Questo è un giocatore con le palle, non come le mammolette che tirano la gonnella a Galliani quando l'allenatore li sculaccia.

Addio Honda, Tamarroteng è già pronto a sostituirti.


----------



## wfiesso (6 Ottobre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Mossa mafiosa della società che farà vendere "tante" magliette dopo queste dichiarazioni.



Ha solo detto cio che pensano tutti, mossa della società non credo proprio, sarebbe contro producente


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Ottobre 2015)

Ma seriamente? Honda? Dichiarazioni del genere me le aspetto dai tifosi, le dovrebbero dire i giornalisti, se ne dovrebbe discutere con la dirigenza ma all'improvviso... Honda? Grandissimo. Ovviamente ha smesso di giocare con noi, ça va sans dire.


----------



## Serginho (6 Ottobre 2015)

BRAVO BRAVO BRAVO. Ha dimostrato in un sol colpo 2 cose:
1) Di avere delle palle cubiche.
2) Che tutti sono al corrente che la colpa è dei due cancri ed è anche per questo che la squadra non rende, non si vogliono impegnare per chi li erge a campioni quando non lo sono e poi gli addossa tutte le colpe.

Queste dichiarazioni sono molto importanti perché potrebbero dare il via ad una lunga sequela di critiche simili, anche perché una volta che un individio ha avuto il coraggio di esporsi poi gli altri lo seguono


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Grandissimo, e vi spiego anche il perchè di questa uscita....
> 
> nella cultura Giapponese non esiste che adesso la società lo escluda dal progetto perché *secondo lui e la sua cultura lui ha parlato per il bene della società* .
> 
> Purtroppo viviamo in Italia e non in Giappone ( che io amo <3 <3 ) e verrà messo in croce per questo


Ed è un ragionamento logico-razionale, invece la nostra cultura è fatta di mazzette, omertà e menefreghismo, sia mai criticare il condor, lui è sempre il più bello e il più buono di tutti, ovviamente dopo il megapresidente galattico duca conte cavaliere Berlusconi.


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Ottobre 2015)




----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Ottobre 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Da puntualizzare: e' un problema anche dei giocatori... lui è un grande professionista, ma per carità, è scarsissimo. *Nel Milan che lui stesso vorrebbe, per lui non ci sarebbe spazio*
> 
> Per il resto, da buon kamikaze, il nostro Honda si è suicidato. Massima stima per essere andato contro la società, un mito.
> Questo è un giocatore con le palle, non come le mammolette che tirano la gonnella a Galliani quando l'allenatore li sculaccia.
> ...


Ho qualche dubbio, potrebbe essere l'ultimissima scelta, però in rosa ci potrebbe stare forse


----------



## Davidinho22 (6 Ottobre 2015)

la prima cosa buona che fa al Milan  solo per questo adesso il suo ingaggio a parametro zero ha avuto senso


----------



## Guglielmo90 (6 Ottobre 2015)

Grandissimo Honda. Stima assoluta.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Ottobre 2015)

*Ancora Honda, stavolta contro Mihajlovic: "Non capisco perché non gioco"*


----------



## malos (6 Ottobre 2015)

Grandissimo, non me la sarei mai aspettato da lui e per questo è ancora più incredibile. Finalmente uno che dice le cose come stanno, si è preso la briga di dire cose che starebbero ad altri che lo dovrebbero fare di mestiere, giornalisti e commentatori vari.

Massimo rispetto per lui.


----------



## Albijol (6 Ottobre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Keisuke Honda, ultimamente poco utilizzato, ai microfoni dei giornalisti giapponesi lancia delle autentiche granate nei confronti della società e del mister. Ecco le sue parole: _"I problemi del Milan sono molto chiari, anche perché sono sempre gli stessi. Se non impariamo nulla da questa sconfitta, vuole dire che siamo molto lontani dalla ricostruzione del club. *A giudicare dagli ultimi anni penso sia chiaro che non si possa far ripartire questo club se non investendo tanto denaro come fanno al Psg o al City. O fai così, oppure occorre riesaminare la struttura della società. Dirigenza, allenatore e tifosi devono rendersi conto della situazione.*
> Mihajlovic dice che il problema è l’approccio mentale dei giocatori? *Non capisco, non ha senso dare la colpa ai giocatori. Negli ultimi anni il Milan ha mandato in campo tanti uomini e quest’anno ha speso cento milioni, ci sono tanti nazionali, eppure come mai non riescono a rendere quando arrivano al Milan? Per cambiare questo club occorre cambiare totalmente i criteri di valutazione da parte di tutti: dirigenza, tecnico, tifosi e media. In caso contrario ci vorrebbero almeno 5- 10 anni.* So che riceverò critiche per queste parole, ma sono importanti per il futuro del club"._



Se parla coì diretto è perché a gennaio va via, non credo ci siano altre spiegazioni


----------



## The P (6 Ottobre 2015)

La cosa migliore che ha fatto al Milan. Complimenti per l'onestà, ma dovrebbe anche essere consapevole che lui in un vero Milan non andrebbe bene neanche come 4°-5° riserva.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Ancora Honda, stavolta contro Mihajlovic: "Non capisco perché non gioco"*



Questo credo che possa zittire tutti,
è stato fatto fuori (meritatamente) e ora si sfoga,
altro che eroe...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Ottobre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ho qualche dubbio, potrebbe essere l'ultimissima scelta, però in rosa ci potrebbe stare forse



Si, senza dubbio. Anche perchè è un professionista e serve gente così, non tamarri o mammolette.
Titolare no, ecco, intendevo quello. 



Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Ancora Honda, stavolta contro Mihajlovic: "Non capisco perché non gioco"*



Questo per esempio NO, sbaglia a dire così.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Ottobre 2015)

Grande SAMURAI!!!!

In campo fai pena, ma ero il primo ad essere dispiaciuto quando ti fischiavano alla sostituzione!!

GRANDE!


----------



## malos (6 Ottobre 2015)

In ogni caso indipendentemente dal potere assoluto che ha la nostra dirigenza, qualcosa di grosso deve accadere in questa stagione, così non si può andare avanti. E' troppo incasinata a tutti i livelli questa situazione.


----------



## diavolo (6 Ottobre 2015)

Indossi la maglia del Milan proprio perchè si è smesso di investire.


----------



## Kaladin85 (6 Ottobre 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questo per esempio NO, sbaglia a dire così.



Non sbaglia se l'hanno fatto fuori senza dare spiegazioni, come parrebbe.

Se mihajlovic continua a dare chance a bonaventura come trequartista, che è imbarazzante e a bertolacci, non capisco perchè non riprovare honda dietro le punte, con un centrocampo bonaventura-montolivo-kucka.
Quest'anno il giapponese non ha mai brillato (ma nemmeno ha combinato disastri, o ci ha fatto prendere gol per colpa sua) perchè era costretto a tornare indietro a fare il regista e aiutare in difesa più che servire le punte.


----------



## Black (6 Ottobre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Keisuke Honda, ultimamente poco utilizzato, ai microfoni dei giornalisti giapponesi lancia delle autentiche granate nei confronti della società e del mister. Ecco le sue parole: _"I problemi del Milan sono molto chiari, anche perché sono sempre gli stessi. Se non impariamo nulla da questa sconfitta, vuole dire che siamo molto lontani dalla ricostruzione del club. *A giudicare dagli ultimi anni penso sia chiaro che non si possa far ripartire questo club se non investendo tanto denaro come fanno al Psg o al City. O fai così, oppure occorre riesaminare la struttura della società. Dirigenza, allenatore e tifosi devono rendersi conto della situazione.*
> Mihajlovic dice che il problema è l’approccio mentale dei giocatori? *Non capisco, non ha senso dare la colpa ai giocatori. Negli ultimi anni il Milan ha mandato in campo tanti uomini e quest’anno ha speso cento milioni, ci sono tanti nazionali, eppure come mai non riescono a rendere quando arrivano al Milan? Per cambiare questo club occorre cambiare totalmente i criteri di valutazione da parte di tutti: dirigenza, tecnico, tifosi e media. In caso contrario ci vorrebbero almeno 5- 10 anni.* So che riceverò critiche per queste parole, ma sono importanti per il futuro del club"._



incredibile qualcuno che al Milan, pur stipendiato dalla società, ha il coraggio di dire la verità. Fin'ora ho sempre criticato Honda perchè scarso, ma con queste dichiarazioni avrà sempre la mia stima come uomo e professionista!


----------



## Ian.moone (6 Ottobre 2015)

ha detto cose verissime, ma che essendo contro galliani significa fuori rosa fino a gennaio e poi svincolo.

chi ha il coraggio di parlare finisce così


----------



## ed.vedder77 (6 Ottobre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Keisuke Honda, ultimamente poco utilizzato, ai microfoni dei giornalisti giapponesi lancia delle autentiche granate nei confronti della società e del mister. Ecco le sue parole: _"I problemi del Milan sono molto chiari, anche perché sono sempre gli stessi. Se non impariamo nulla da questa sconfitta, vuole dire che siamo molto lontani dalla ricostruzione del club. *A giudicare dagli ultimi anni penso sia chiaro che non si possa far ripartire questo club se non investendo tanto denaro come fanno al Psg o al City. O fai così, oppure occorre riesaminare la struttura della società. Dirigenza, allenatore e tifosi devono rendersi conto della situazione.*
> Mihajlovic dice che il problema è l’approccio mentale dei giocatori? *Non capisco, non ha senso dare la colpa ai giocatori. Negli ultimi anni il Milan ha mandato in campo tanti uomini e quest’anno ha speso cento milioni, ci sono tanti nazionali, eppure come mai non riescono a rendere quando arrivano al Milan? Per cambiare questo club occorre cambiare totalmente i criteri di valutazione da parte di tutti: dirigenza, tecnico, tifosi e media. In caso contrario ci vorrebbero almeno 5- 10 anni.* So che riceverò critiche per queste parole, ma sono importanti per il futuro del club"._



le critiche alla società ci stanno,però dette da un giocatore che comunque la maggior parte delle volte fa pena quando entra in campo non so come prenderle....è vero c'è da ricostruire tutto ma sicuramente lui non sarebbe mai uno dei mattoncini nel mio "nuovo milan".
Vedere la maglia numero dieci col suo nome è vomitevole,come lo è stato prima con boateng...quindi non so come prenderle queste dichiarazioni,perche va contro la società,e quindi galliani che però è stato l unico dirigente babbeo che gli ha permesso di indossare la nostra maglia.
Eroe non so....alla fine parla parla ma lui al milan non ha dato nulla.


----------



## MarcoG (6 Ottobre 2015)

Sono contento che molti abbiano rivalutato honda, ma dire che è giusto che abbia parlato così è una gastroneria.
Cose giuste o sbagliate, se le vuole dire, le deve dire alla società e non ai media. Se è convinto di fare il bene del Milan in questo modo non è molto sveglio, visto che ora questo non farà altro che creare attrito fra gli stessi giocatori ed il mister/società.

È un momento negativo e se ne esce tutti insieme. Non è che lui sia sopra le parti o altro, non ha una sufficienza in oltre 300 minuti giocati.. e se ha dubbi sul perché non gioca, chiedesse all'allenatore, ai giornali o a qualsiasi tifoso del Milan...
Che poi queste siano in parte verità è un altro paio di maniche..

Ho la sensazione che molti siano contenti solo perché dall'interno qualcuno spara sulla società. Bene o male questa abbiamo, peggiorare le cose non porta da nessuna parte, comandano loro. Amen


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Ottobre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ed è un ragionamento logico-razionale, invece la nostra cultura è fatta di mazzette, omertà e menefreghismo, sia mai criticare il condor, lui è sempre il più bello e il più buono di tutti, ovviamente dopo il megapresidente galattico duca conte cavaliere Berlusconi.



esatto


----------



## ed.vedder77 (6 Ottobre 2015)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Sono contento che molti abbiano rivalutato honda, ma dire che è giusto che abbia parlato così è una gastroneria.
> Cose giuste o sbagliate, se le vuole dire, le deve dire alla società e non ai media. Se è convinto di fare il bene del Milan in questo modo non è molto sveglio, visto che ora questo non farà altro che creare attrito fra gli stessi giocatori ed il mister/società.
> 
> È un momento negativo e se ne esce tutti insieme. Non è che lui sia sopra le parti o altro, non ha una sufficienza in oltre 300 minuti giocati.. e se ha dubbi sul perché non gioca, chiedesse all'allenatore, ai giornali o a qualsiasi tifoso del Milan...
> ...



.
concordo...certe dichiarazioni le può fare solo un trascinatore,un campione.Le avesse fatte un ibra per esempio le avrei capite....ma non d honda che oggettivamente anche con la mediocrità della nostra rosa ha fatto sempre pena,in tutti i ruoli...trequartista esterno ecc...anche se sono sacrosante verità.
Io ho sempre pensato che un tentativo da regista alla pirlo lo avrei fatto...alla fine se elsha doveva diventare un mediano,emanuelson un trequartista ed a bonaventura manca solo un ruolo in difesa ,un honda a centrocampo non fosse poi un idea così scandalosa....


----------



## marionep (6 Ottobre 2015)

Intervento davvero sorprendente, tenendo conto del fatto che la cultura giapponese (mia madre è di lì) non è affatto basata sulla trasparenza ed il coraggio come ho letto qui in qualche commento, quanto invece su un'assoluta omertà ed una codardia di fondo edulcorate dal concetto di "bene comune". Un giapponese non si permetterebbe mai di criticare il suo datore di lavoro, anche nel caso di mobbing più crudele e spietato. Il giapponese subisce in silenzio e abbozza. 
Ergo, se Milanello è riuscita a far sbroccare persino un nipponico, siamo davvero alla frutta.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Ottobre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Questo credo che possa zittire tutti,
> è stato fatto fuori (meritatamente) e ora si sfoga,
> altro che eroe...



ma che c'entra? gli avranno fatto la domanda "perché non giochi?" e lui avrà risposto "non lo so" 
comunque adesso o lo fanno fuori per queste parole o presto tornerà titolare anche perché da quando è stato messo in panca giochiamo ancora peggio


----------



## DannySa (6 Ottobre 2015)

L'importante è che chiunque prenda posizione più o meno volutamente contro la società, dalla più piccola delle sciocchezze a frasi più spinte come queste, dai tifosi ai giornalisti, deve essere una cosa continua e non un semplice fuoco di paglia che se ne andrà col temporalino.. già il fatto che ci siano titoloni con "90 mln buttati nel c___o" è una bellissima cosa.


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Ottobre 2015)

Dichiarazioni condivisibile che tutti noi diciamo da tempo, ma Honda rimane un giocatore inutile e uno dei tanti bidoni presi in questi anni


----------



## MarcoG (6 Ottobre 2015)

faccio il veggente...

Sulla base del ragionamento che il condor non perderebbe mai soldi senza colpo ferire... saranno fatte pressioni affinché Honda ritratti. Caso chiuso.
Altro che allontanamento, non mi meraviglierei se arrivasse l'ordine dall'alto di farlo giocare. Cerci dopo la sua sparata ancora da noi sta..


----------



## Il Genio (6 Ottobre 2015)

Lui è asiatico, la futura proprietà (si spera) anche
A casa mia 2+2 fa sempre 4


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Ottobre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma che c'entra? gli avranno fatto la domanda "perché non giochi?" e lui avrà risposto "non lo so"
> comunque adesso o lo fanno fuori per queste parole o presto tornerà titolare anche perché da quando è stato messo in panca giochiamo ancora peggio



Il suo posto è stato preso da Bonaventura e da Bertolacci nel secondo tempo a Genova, ambedue hanno fatto meglio, di cosa stiamo parlando?


In generale abbiamo dato millanta occasioni sia a Honda che a De Jong senza risultati,
ora li abbiamo accantonati ed è evidente che i risultati non arrivano ancora,
ma cosa facciamo? cerchiamo ulteriori soluzioni o ci rivolgiamo nuovamente a gente che ha ripetutamente fallito?

(vedo tante coincidenze con la politica, è proprio vero che la gente ha la memoria corta, uno super schifato basta che faccia una partita fuori e viene subito riciclato.)


----------



## danjr (6 Ottobre 2015)

Grande samurai


----------



## Nicco (6 Ottobre 2015)

Honda è scarso. 
Che dica verità assolute ed indiscutibili rimane scarso, non adatto alla serie A.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Ottobre 2015)

*.*


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Ottobre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Keisuke Honda, ultimamente poco utilizzato, ai microfoni dei giornalisti giapponesi lancia delle autentiche granate nei confronti della società e del mister. Ecco le sue parole: _"I problemi del Milan sono molto chiari, anche perché sono sempre gli stessi. Se non impariamo nulla da questa sconfitta, vuole dire che siamo molto lontani dalla ricostruzione del club. *A giudicare dagli ultimi anni penso sia chiaro che non si possa far ripartire questo club se non investendo tanto denaro come fanno al Psg o al City. O fai così, oppure occorre riesaminare la struttura della società. Dirigenza, allenatore e tifosi devono rendersi conto della situazione.*
> Mihajlovic dice che il problema è l’approccio mentale dei giocatori? *Non capisco, non ha senso dare la colpa ai giocatori. Negli ultimi anni il Milan ha mandato in campo tanti uomini e quest’anno ha speso cento milioni, ci sono tanti nazionali, eppure come mai non riescono a rendere quando arrivano al Milan? Per cambiare questo club occorre cambiare totalmente i criteri di valutazione da parte di tutti: dirigenza, tecnico, tifosi e media. In caso contrario ci vorrebbero almeno 5- 10 anni.* So che riceverò critiche per queste parole, ma sono importanti per il futuro del club"._



Keisuke il martire


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Ottobre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> *.*



Ribadisco il concetto senza ironia evidentemente fraintesa....Honda si preoccupi di correre almeno per 3 minuti quando gioca invece di fare il sapientone...se sta in panca i motivi ci sono eccome..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Ottobre 2015)

Grandissimo. Un vero peccato però che non lo ascolterà nessuno e verrà fatto fuori per questo.

Stima totale per Honda


----------



## Aron (6 Ottobre 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> BRAVO BRAVO BRAVO. Ha dimostrato in un sol colpo 2 cose:
> 1) Di avere delle palle cubiche.
> 2) Che tutti sono al corrente che la colpa è dei due cancri ed è anche per questo che la squadra non rende, non si vogliono impegnare per chi li erge a campioni quando non lo sono e poi gli addossa tutte le colpe.
> 
> Queste dichiarazioni sono molto importanti perché potrebbero dare il via ad una lunga sequela di critiche simili, anche perché una volta che un individio ha avuto il coraggio di esporsi poi gli altri lo seguono


 
Di sicuro non lo seguiranno Montolivo e co.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (6 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Ancora Honda, stavolta contro Mihajlovic: "Non capisco perché non gioco"*



E' qui da una vita, ha avuto il posto garantito, nonostante la sua pochezza, per via del marketing asiatico, e guarda caso apre la bocca per criticare la società solo nel momento in cui è stato messo da parte.


----------



## Aron (6 Ottobre 2015)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> E' qui da una vita, ha avuto il posto garantito, nonostante la sua pochezza, per via del marketing asiatico, e guarda caso apre la bocca per criticare la società solo nel momento in cui è stato messo da parte.



Dal suo punto di vista ha ragione. Perché deve giocare Bertolacci? Perché è stato pagato 20 milioni? 
Montolivo deve giocare perché serve o perché è il pupillo di Galliani e Berlusconi? 
Bonaventura perché deve fare il trequartista se lui è un trequartista naturale?


----------



## Kaw (6 Ottobre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Keisuke Honda, ultimamente poco utilizzato, ai microfoni dei giornalisti giapponesi lancia delle autentiche granate nei confronti della società e del mister. Ecco le sue parole: _"I problemi del Milan sono molto chiari, anche perché sono sempre gli stessi. Se non impariamo nulla da questa sconfitta, vuole dire che siamo molto lontani dalla ricostruzione del club. *A giudicare dagli ultimi anni penso sia chiaro che non si possa far ripartire questo club se non investendo tanto denaro come fanno al Psg o al City. O fai così, oppure occorre riesaminare la struttura della società. Dirigenza, allenatore e tifosi devono rendersi conto della situazione.*
> Mihajlovic dice che il problema è l’approccio mentale dei giocatori? *Non capisco, non ha senso dare la colpa ai giocatori. Negli ultimi anni il Milan ha mandato in campo tanti uomini e quest’anno ha speso cento milioni, ci sono tanti nazionali, eppure come mai non riescono a rendere quando arrivano al Milan? Per cambiare questo club occorre cambiare totalmente i criteri di valutazione da parte di tutti: dirigenza, tecnico, tifosi e media. In caso contrario ci vorrebbero almeno 5- 10 anni.* So che riceverò critiche per queste parole, ma sono importanti per il futuro del club"._


Wow, Honda si è letteralmente legato il cappio al collo, basta solo che qualcuno lo spinga dalla seggiola ed è finito...

Tutto giusto comunque, sono cose che qui dentro vengono dette da anni.


----------



## Aron (6 Ottobre 2015)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Wow, Honda si è letteralmente legato il cappio al collo, basta solo che qualcuno lo spinga dalla seggiola ed è finito...
> 
> Tutto giusto comunque, sono cose che qui dentro vengono dette da anni.



Temo comunque che nelle trasmissioni tv invece di soffermarsi sul messaggio di Honda, si parlerà della evitabilità di queste dichiarazioni da parte di un tesserato, perdipiu di uno come Honda che ora verrà considerato un ingrato.


----------



## danjr (6 Ottobre 2015)

Con il modulo di Inzaghi Honda aveva il suo perché.... Con il 4312 non ha proprio il passo! Comunque lo stimerò per sempre dopo queste dichiarazioni


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Ottobre 2015)

Ha ragione. Punto

Il fatto che sia scarso è colpa di chi l'ha portato da noi


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Ottobre 2015)

Honda milanista vero, dopo queste dichiarazioni merita rispetto, è ragionando in questo modo che si cresce non con i montolivo gli abate i poli che non lascerebbero mai dichiarazione di questo tipo è sono il male di questa squadra..


----------



## Ba Matte (6 Ottobre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Keisuke Honda, ultimamente poco utilizzato, ai microfoni dei giornalisti giapponesi lancia delle autentiche granate nei confronti della società e del mister. Ecco le sue parole: _"I problemi del Milan sono molto chiari, anche perché sono sempre gli stessi. Se non impariamo nulla da questa sconfitta, vuole dire che siamo molto lontani dalla ricostruzione del club. *A giudicare dagli ultimi anni penso sia chiaro che non si possa far ripartire questo club se non investendo tanto denaro come fanno al Psg o al City. O fai così, oppure occorre riesaminare la struttura della società. Dirigenza, allenatore e tifosi devono rendersi conto della situazione.*
> Mihajlovic dice che il problema è l’approccio mentale dei giocatori? *Non capisco, non ha senso dare la colpa ai giocatori. Negli ultimi anni il Milan ha mandato in campo tanti uomini e quest’anno ha speso cento milioni, ci sono tanti nazionali, eppure come mai non riescono a rendere quando arrivano al Milan? Per cambiare questo club occorre cambiare totalmente i criteri di valutazione da parte di tutti: dirigenza, tecnico, tifosi e media. In caso contrario ci vorrebbero almeno 5- 10 anni.* So che riceverò critiche per queste parole, ma sono importanti per il futuro del club"._



Da samurai ha fatto harakiri.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Ottobre 2015)

Ba Matte ha scritto:


> Da samurai ha fatto harakiri.



tanto ormai era ai margini o comunque giocava i una squadra totalmente distrutta, tutto questo gli fa onore, si dimostra una persona seria che non ha paura di dire quello che pensa..


----------



## alessandro77 (6 Ottobre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Questo credo che possa zittire tutti,
> è stato fatto fuori (meritatamente) e ora si sfoga,
> altro che eroe...



in effetti..ha anche il coraggio di polemizzare...


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Ottobre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Il suo posto è stato preso da Bonaventura e da Bertolacci nel secondo tempo a Genova, ambedue hanno fatto meglio, di cosa stiamo parlando?



Eh già, alto livello


----------



## alessandro77 (6 Ottobre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Dal suo punto di vista ha ragione. Perché deve giocare Bertolacci? Perché è stato pagato 20 milioni?
> Montolivo deve giocare perché serve o perché è il pupillo di Galliani e Berlusconi?
> Bonaventura perché deve fare il trequartista se lui è un trequartista naturale?



scusami eh, ma parli di giocatori che occupano altri ruoli normalmente per cui non credo siano affari suoi se giocano o meno Bertolacci o Montolivo. potrebbe rosicare, diciamo così, per Bonaventura trequartista che gli "*****" il posto, questo si, ma mi pare che entrambi abbiano giocato più o meno le stesse partite con scarsi risultati


----------



## danjr (6 Ottobre 2015)

alessandro77 ha scritto:


> scusami eh, ma parli di giocatori che occupano altri ruoli normalmente per cui non credo siano affari suoi se giocano o meno Bertolacci o Montolivo. potrebbe rosicare, diciamo così, per Bonaventura trequartista che gli "*****" il posto, questo si, ma mi pare che entrambi abbiano giocato più o meno le stesse partite con scarsi risultati



Le abbiamo perse tutte da quando è tornato disponibile Bertolacci. Honda era inguardabili come trequartista ma forse dava più equilibrio... Soprattutto con Bonaventura mezzala


----------



## smallball (6 Ottobre 2015)

parole pesantissime,finira' sicuramente fuori rosa


----------



## alessandro77 (6 Ottobre 2015)

danjr ha scritto:


> Le abbiamo perse tutte da quando è tornato disponibile Bertolacci. Honda era inguardabili come trequartista ma forse dava più equilibrio... Soprattutto con Bonaventura mezzala



abbiamo perso a Genova, con il Napoli per Bertolacci? non credo e ricordo partite penose e perse anche con Honda non solo quest'anno, ma anche l'anno passato. di cosa stiamo parlando? il mio pensiero è che si tratti di uno sfogo di una persona che ha giocato per 2 anni grazie al merchandising ed un grande ufficio stampa dietro evidentemente e le sue parole, che strano, ohibò, non le ha dette fino a quando ha giocato nonostante la sostanza, giusta per carità (solo un pazzo la negherebbe però) fosse la stessa, ma dopo esser stato accantonato.. che strano tempismo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Ottobre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Eh già, alto livello



Hanno fatto maluccio, ma meglio di lui,
trovo la sua risposta "non so perchè non gioco" veramente vergognosa,
doveva rispondere "darò il massimo per riconquistare il posto"


----------



## Aron (6 Ottobre 2015)

alessandro77 ha scritto:


> scusami eh, ma parli di giocatori che occupano altri ruoli normalmente per cui non credo siano affari suoi se giocano o meno Bertolacci o Montolivo. potrebbe rosicare, diciamo così, per Bonaventura trequartista che gli "*****" il posto, questo si, ma mi pare che entrambi abbiano giocato più o meno le stesse partite con scarsi risultati




Sono affari suoi eccome. Montolivo e Bertolacci occupano due posti e per come giocano dovrebbero andare in panchina, così come Bonaventura occupa la sua posizione di competenza.

Lui comunque non si è lamentato di non giocare. I giornalisti giapponesi gli han chiesto come mai non ha giocato le ultime partite, e lui ha risposto che non lo sa.
Naturalmente diversi giornalisti e canali d'informazione la stan buttando nella caciara della disinformazione, quindi anche l'esternazione di Honda si perderà nel vuoto o finendo nella lista degli ingrati alla società.


----------



## hiei87 (6 Ottobre 2015)

Ha parzialmente riscattato tre anni di prestazioni oscene, anche se ha poco da lamentarsi del fatto che non giochi, anche perchè gioca quasi sempre.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Ottobre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Dal suo punto di vista ha ragione. Perché deve giocare Bertolacci? Perché è stato pagato 20 milioni?
> Montolivo deve giocare perché serve o perché è il pupillo di Galliani e Berlusconi?
> Bonaventura perché deve fare il trequartista se lui è un trequartista naturale?



E lui perché deve giocare? Per vendere magliette in Asia?..almeno gli altri hanno la decenza di non infangare la 10


----------



## Ciachi (6 Ottobre 2015)

Ahhhh finalmente....speriamo vada fuori da co....ni questa capra mangiariso!!!! 
...che poi se eravamo il psg o altro...compravamo lui!!?!!!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (6 Ottobre 2015)

Honda ha sempre fatto defecare, o quasi. Quest'anno sempre. Ma ha ragione.


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Ottobre 2015)

É esattamente il mio pensiero ed é incredibile che a dirlo sia un calciatore e che in questi anni nessun giornalista o allenatore si sia degnato di esprimere ciò. Siamo realmente alla frutta.
Per quanto riguarda il suo ruolo in squadra,se qualcuno pensa che Honda faccia più schifo di Bertolucci, beh siete fuori strada completamente


----------



## Victorss (6 Ottobre 2015)

Grande Honda. Titolare fisso e capitano dalla prossima. A prescindere.
Per chi dice che é un cesso vi invito a riguardare le partite che ha giocato, ha corso il triplo degli altri e dava equilibrio alla squadra nonostante le bestemmie in fase di possesso. Inoltre, honda quando é in forma é un signor giocatore..ora non lo é ad esempio. 
Bonaventura ha fatto bene da mezzala, sulla trequarti non va. Honda lo lasciamo in panca per dar giocare Bertolacci. Anzi ora lo posso dire: PENTOLACCI, CESSOLACCI.


----------



## vota DC (6 Ottobre 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> ...che poi se eravamo il psg o altro...compravamo lui!!?!!!



Ma appunto ha fatto notare che finché la società continua a gestire il tutto malamente per ottenere obiettivi modesti come il terzo posto e non la CL o lo scudetto toccherebbe spendere come il PSG mentre il primo scudetto dell'ultima serie la Juventus l'ha vinto con quattro barboni raccolti per strada e un parametro zero.


----------



## Aron (6 Ottobre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E lui perché deve giocare? Per vendere magliette in Asia?..almeno gli altri hanno la decenza di non infangare la 10



Di sicuro gioca meglio di Bertolacci.
"Riduttivo ridurre" a poche statistiche, ma fa riflettere che il Milan più brutto della stagione l'abbiamo visto contro il Genoa e il Napoli, due partite dove Honda era in panchina e Bertolacci era titolare. Le partite migliori le abbiamo fatte invece quando Bertolacci non ha giocato.

Sono d'accordo che gioca male anche Honda, ma almeno il giapponese dà un po' d'equilibrio, fa un minimo di regia e può segnare su calcio di punizione. Bertolacci non fa nulla di tutto questo. 
Discorso quasi analogo per Montolivo, che gioca meglio di Bertolacci ma che fa 20 minuti a partita e poi sparisce dai radar.


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (6 Ottobre 2015)

Honda non è scarso. Ma è un giocatore che, per giocare bene, ha bisogno di essere veramente al 100%. Detto questo, ha detto una sacrosanta verità. Ma il fatto che lui, un giapponese, abbia esternato queste cose in pubblico mi fa pensare che la situazione lì è diventata insostenibile per lui, così tanto da fargli sbroccare. Perchè, per cultura locale, un giapponese ha il dovere di essere in silenzio, sempre ed ovunque... Anche quando le cose vanno male o c'è mobbing sul tuo luogo di lavoro.


----------



## mistergao (6 Ottobre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Keisuke Honda, ultimamente poco utilizzato, ai microfoni dei giornalisti giapponesi lancia delle autentiche granate nei confronti della società e del mister. Ecco le sue parole: _"I problemi del Milan sono molto chiari, anche perché sono sempre gli stessi. Se non impariamo nulla da questa sconfitta, vuole dire che siamo molto lontani dalla ricostruzione del club. *A giudicare dagli ultimi anni penso sia chiaro che non si possa far ripartire questo club se non investendo tanto denaro come fanno al Psg o al City. O fai così, oppure occorre riesaminare la struttura della società. Dirigenza, allenatore e tifosi devono rendersi conto della situazione.*
> Mihajlovic dice che il problema è l’approccio mentale dei giocatori? *Non capisco, non ha senso dare la colpa ai giocatori. Negli ultimi anni il Milan ha mandato in campo tanti uomini e quest’anno ha speso cento milioni, ci sono tanti nazionali, eppure come mai non riescono a rendere quando arrivano al Milan? Per cambiare questo club occorre cambiare totalmente i criteri di valutazione da parte di tutti: dirigenza, tecnico, tifosi e media. In caso contrario ci vorrebbero almeno 5- 10 anni.* So che riceverò critiche per queste parole, ma sono importanti per il futuro del club"._



Posto che il buon Keisuke ha ragione, non si domanda perchè lui gioca nel Milan e non nel PSG o nel City? Forse perchè siamo scarsi e senza soldi e allora va bene anche lui?


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Ottobre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Di sicuro gioca meglio di Bertolacci.
> "Riduttivo ridurre" a poche statistiche, ma fa riflettere che il Milan più brutto della stagione l'abbiamo visto contro il Genoa e il Napoli, due partite dove Honda era in panchina e Bertolacci era titolare. Le partite migliori le abbiamo fatte invece quando Bertolacci non ha giocato.
> 
> Sono d'accordo che gioca male anche Honda, ma almeno il giapponese dà un po' d'equilibrio, fa un minimo di regia e può segnare su calcio di punizione. Bertolacci non fa nulla di tutto questo.
> Discorso quasi analogo per Montolivo, che gioca meglio di Bertolacci ma che fa 20 minuti a partita e poi sparisce dai radar.



Stiamo discutendo se deve giocare Honda o Bertolacci o Montolivo...se non ci arriviamo a capire che nessuno di questi dovrebbe giocare allora siamo dove siamo meritatamente..io non accetto che un giocatore strabrocco come il giapponese si metta a fare il fenomeno quando in campo fa schifo come gli altri..non è che adesso perché va male allora tutti possono dire la loro...o meglio, puoi farlo se sei Ibra..non se sei un incapace..


----------



## Aron (6 Ottobre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Stiamo discutendo se deve giocare Honda o Bertolacci o Montolivo...se non ci arriviamo a capire che nessuno di questi dovrebbe giocare allora siamo dove siamo meritatamente..io non accetto che un giocatore strabrocco come il giapponese si metta a fare il fenomeno quando in campo fa schifo come gli altri..non è che adesso perché va male allora tutti possono dire la loro...o meglio, puoi farlo se sei Ibra..non se sei un incapace..



Ma sono d'accordo che il problema è a monte. 
Se non altro comunque Honda ha gli attributi e l'onestà di dire che così non va bene, al contrario di Montolivo, Abate e compagnia bella.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Ottobre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ma sono d'accordo che il problema è a monte.
> Se non altro comunque Honda ha gli attributi e *l'onestà *di dire che così non va bene, al contrario di Montolivo, Abate e compagnia bella.



Se è onesto deve ammettere che anche lui fa schifo e beccarsi le sue responsabilità...comodo sparare solo sugli altri, ripeto, questo può farlo chi in campo si spacca in 4 non un bradipo che dorme..quando gli hanno chiesto perché non gioca avrebbe dovuto dire "perché quando ho giocato ho fatto pena e il 90% dei tifosi non mi voleva più in campo"


----------



## walter 22 (6 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Ancora Honda, stavolta contro Mihajlovic: "Non capisco perché non gioco"*



Beh... io quando lo vedo in campo non capisco perchè gioca.
Per le critiche invece non posso fare altro che applaudirlo


----------



## Dany20 (6 Ottobre 2015)

Professionista esemplare. Bravo Keisuke!


----------



## rossonerosempre (6 Ottobre 2015)

Intanto il Genoa ci ha battuto e non ha investito come il Psg. Secondo me è che ci sono diversi scarsi o giocatori mediocri intoccabili sopravvalutati che vengono tenuti in rosa da troppo tempo. Poi i centrali difensivi dalla cessione di Thiago Silva non sono mai stati sistemati, presi sempre dei rimpiazzi,idem il centrocampo che da quando se ne è andato Pirlo ha fatto sempre pietà, non abbiamo avuto mai più un regista di livello. Sembra di vedere delle mummie dilettanti in campo, zero cuore e zero volontà. Poi se i soldi quest'anno sono stati spesi male è un altro discorso, comunque c'è da dire che alcuni acquisti non hanno reso nemmeno la metà di quanto hanno fatto vedere nel campionato scorso, quindi o è colpa di chi li ha acquistati o di chi li allena. Detto questo io l'unica cosa che non ho capito perchè scommettere sempre su allenatori alle prime armi, non era meglio prendere un allenatore magari con un ingaggio più costoso ma con più esperienza?


----------



## ralf (6 Ottobre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Keisuke Honda, ultimamente poco utilizzato, ai microfoni dei giornalisti giapponesi lancia delle autentiche granate nei confronti della società e del mister. Ecco le sue parole: _"I problemi del Milan sono molto chiari, anche perché sono sempre gli stessi. Se non impariamo nulla da questa sconfitta, vuole dire che siamo molto lontani dalla ricostruzione del club. *A giudicare dagli ultimi anni penso sia chiaro che non si possa far ripartire questo club se non investendo tanto denaro come fanno al Psg o al City. O fai così, oppure occorre riesaminare la struttura della società. Dirigenza, allenatore e tifosi devono rendersi conto della situazione.*
> Mihajlovic dice che il problema è l’approccio mentale dei giocatori? *Non capisco, non ha senso dare la colpa ai giocatori. Negli ultimi anni il Milan ha mandato in campo tanti uomini e quest’anno ha speso cento milioni, ci sono tanti nazionali, eppure come mai non riescono a rendere quando arrivano al Milan? Per cambiare questo club occorre cambiare totalmente i criteri di valutazione da parte di tutti: dirigenza, tecnico, tifosi e media. In caso contrario ci vorrebbero almeno 5- 10 anni.* So che riceverò critiche per queste parole, ma sono importanti per il futuro del club"._



Chapeau


----------



## Giangy (6 Ottobre 2015)

Concordo su tutto con Honda


----------



## 2515 (6 Ottobre 2015)

rossonerosempre ha scritto:


> *Intanto il Genoa ci ha battuto e non ha investito come il Psg.* Secondo me è che ci sono diversi scarsi o giocatori mediocri intoccabili sopravvalutati che vengono tenuti in rosa da troppo tempo. Poi i centrali difensivi dalla cessione di Thiago Silva non sono mai stati sistemati, presi sempre dei rimpiazzi,idem il centrocampo che da quando se ne è andato Pirlo ha fatto sempre pietà, non abbiamo avuto mai più un regista di livello. Sembra di vedere delle mummie dilettanti in campo, zero cuore e zero volontà. Poi se i soldi quest'anno sono stati spesi male è un altro discorso, comunque c'è da dire che alcuni acquisti non hanno reso nemmeno la metà di quanto hanno fatto vedere nel campionato scorso, quindi o è colpa di chi li ha acquistati o di chi li allena. Detto questo io l'unica cosa che non ho capito perchè scommettere sempre su allenatori alle prime armi, non era meglio prendere un allenatore magari con un ingaggio più costoso ma con più esperienza?



Da sta frase si capisce che non hai manco letto le dichiarazioni perché dice chiaramente che O si spende come quelle squadre o si rifonda la società con gente con un cervello funzionante.


----------



## alessandro77 (6 Ottobre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sono affari suoi eccome. Montolivo e Bertolacci occupano due posti e per come giocano dovrebbero andare in panchina, così come Bonaventura occupa la sua posizione di competenza.
> 
> Lui comunque non si è lamentato di non giocare. I giornalisti giapponesi gli han chiesto come mai non ha giocato le ultime partite, e lui ha risposto che non lo sa.
> Naturalmente diversi giornalisti e canali d'informazione la stan buttando nella caciara della disinformazione, quindi anche l'esternazione di Honda si perderà nel vuoto o finendo nella lista degli ingrati alla società.



ma cosa c'entra? siamo all'asilo mariuccia? "maestro, come mai loro giocano ed io no?" dai, per favore.. siamo in questa situazione e secondo te i giocatori dovrebbero anche mettersi a sindacare su chi gioca o meno? direi che ci siano questioni più importanti anche perchè, cambiando le pedine, non mi pare che la situazione stia migliorando, anzi, stanno facendo tutti indifferentemente abbastanza pena quindi.. sulla risposta alla domanda del come mai non giochi, la gazzetta riporta "non capisco perchè non gioco" e non "non lo so" che è diverso. se poi dici che la gds la butta in caciara appositamente allora hai canali d'informazione che io non ho.


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2015)

*Milan pronto a punire Honda.

QUI -)* http://www.milanworld.net/il-milan-...hiarazioni-rilasciate-vt32368.html#post835925


----------



## MissRossonera (6 Ottobre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Keisuke Honda, ultimamente poco utilizzato, ai microfoni dei giornalisti giapponesi lancia delle autentiche granate nei confronti della società e del mister. Ecco le sue parole: _"I problemi del Milan sono molto chiari, anche perché sono sempre gli stessi. Se non impariamo nulla da questa sconfitta, vuole dire che siamo molto lontani dalla ricostruzione del club. *A giudicare dagli ultimi anni penso sia chiaro che non si possa far ripartire questo club se non investendo tanto denaro come fanno al Psg o al City. O fai così, oppure occorre riesaminare la struttura della società. Dirigenza, allenatore e tifosi devono rendersi conto della situazione.*
> Mihajlovic dice che il problema è l’approccio mentale dei giocatori? *Non capisco, non ha senso dare la colpa ai giocatori. Negli ultimi anni il Milan ha mandato in campo tanti uomini e quest’anno ha speso cento milioni, ci sono tanti nazionali, eppure come mai non riescono a rendere quando arrivano al Milan? Per cambiare questo club occorre cambiare totalmente i criteri di valutazione da parte di tutti: dirigenza, tecnico, tifosi e media. In caso contrario ci vorrebbero almeno 5- 10 anni.* So che riceverò critiche per queste parole, ma sono importanti per il futuro del club"._


----------



## kolao95 (6 Ottobre 2015)

Dichiarazioni giuste, ma si mettesse in testa che è proprio perché non si spende più e perché siamo guidati da incapaci che è ancora qui.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Ottobre 2015)

rossonerosempre ha scritto:


> Intanto il Genoa ci ha battuto e non ha investito come il Psg. Secondo me è che ci sono diversi scarsi o giocatori mediocri intoccabili sopravvalutati che vengono tenuti in rosa da troppo tempo. Poi i centrali difensivi dalla cessione di Thiago Silva non sono mai stati sistemati, presi sempre dei rimpiazzi,idem il centrocampo che da quando se ne è andato Pirlo ha fatto sempre pietà, non abbiamo avuto mai più un regista di livello. Sembra di vedere delle mummie dilettanti in campo, zero cuore e zero volontà. Poi se i soldi quest'anno sono stati spesi male è un altro discorso, comunque c'è da dire che alcuni acquisti non hanno reso nemmeno la metà di quanto hanno fatto vedere nel campionato scorso, quindi o è colpa di chi li ha acquistati o di chi li allena. Detto questo* io l'unica cosa che non ho capito perchè scommettere sempre su allenatori alle prime armi, non era meglio prendere un allenatore magari con un ingaggio più costoso ma con più esperienza?*



non c'è molto da capire, è la società stessa a NON volere allenatori affermati, dato che questi pretenderebbero carta bianca sul mercato e una certa gestione dello spogliatoio. 

invece come al solito, ha in mano tutto galliani: mercato fatto con i suoi procuratori di fiducia, parametri zero, e l'imposizione nello spogliatoio di alcune pedine "spia". 

la buffonata che hanno organizzato quest'estate con ancelotti la dice lunga, anzi, mi stupisco di come carletto si sia fatto usare. 
alla fine si sapeva benissimo che non sarebbe arrivato ne lui, ne klopp, ne altri allenatori top ma si sarebbe ripartiti dall'ennesimo allenatore alle prime armi. 
tanto si è capito che anche sinisa ha i mesi contati e come al solito tutta la colpa ricadrà su di lui, come prima di lui seedorf e inzaghi. 
l'incapace pelato la farà sempre franca.


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Ottobre 2015)

Siamo un caos, Galliani e i soci hanno veramente distruto il Milan


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Ottobre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se è onesto *deve ammettere che anche lui fa schifo* e beccarsi le sue responsabilità...comodo sparare solo sugli altri, ripeto, questo può farlo chi in campo si spacca in 4 non un bradipo che dorme..quando gli hanno chiesto perché non gioca avrebbe dovuto dire "perché quando ho giocato ho fatto pena e il 90% dei tifosi non mi voleva più in campo"



Veramente ha detto che tutti i giocatori giocano male nel Milan perchè ci sono mille problemi, cioè ha spezzato una lancia anche a favore di Bertolacci e ha ammesso che anche lui stesso non riesce ad esprimersi al massimo.


----------



## Kaladin85 (7 Ottobre 2015)

alessandro77 ha scritto:


> ma cosa c'entra? siamo all'asilo mariuccia? "maestro, come mai loro giocano ed io no?" dai, per favore.. siamo in questa situazione e secondo te i giocatori dovrebbero anche mettersi a sindacare su chi gioca o meno? direi che ci siano questioni più importanti anche perchè, cambiando le pedine, non mi pare che la situazione stia migliorando, anzi, stanno facendo tutti indifferentemente abbastanza pena quindi.. sulla risposta alla domanda del come mai non giochi, la gazzetta riporta "non capisco perchè non gioco" e non "non lo so" che è diverso. se poi dici che la gds la butta in caciara appositamente allora hai canali d'informazione che io non ho.



Proprio perchè non è un asilo o una squadra giovanile, dove quello che dice l'allenatore si fa, ma si parla di professionisti, è giusto che uno che non gioca vada dall'allenatore a chiedere il perchè ed è ancor più giusto che l'allenatore glielo spieghi, in modo che lui possa correggere quello che non funziona e riconquistarsi il posto.
Mi pare evidente che Honda, che è uno dei professionisti più esemplari in rosa, che si allena con dedizione e costanza, che non si lascia mai andare ad atteggiamenti sbagliati dentro e fuori dal campo, sia stato messo fuori senza particolari spiegazioni, altrimenti non si sarebbe lanciato in un attacco del genere.
E, per di più, è stato fatto fuori per far giocare nella sua posizione gente come suso, bonaventura (un disastro assoluto da trequartista) e addirittura bertolacci.


----------



## alessandro77 (7 Ottobre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Proprio perchè non è un asilo o una squadra giovanile, dove quello che dice l'allenatore si fa, ma si parla di professionisti, è giusto che uno che non gioca vada dall'allenatore a chiedere il perchè ed è ancor più giusto che l'allenatore glielo spieghi, in modo che lui possa correggere quello che non funziona e riconquistarsi il posto.
> Mi pare evidente che Honda, che è uno dei professionisti più esemplari in rosa, che si allena con dedizione e costanza, che non si lascia mai andare ad atteggiamenti sbagliati dentro e fuori dal campo, sia stato messo fuori senza particolari spiegazioni, altrimenti non si sarebbe lanciato in un attacco del genere.
> E, per di più, è stato fatto fuori per far giocare nella sua posizione gente come suso, bonaventura (un disastro assoluto da trequartista) e addirittura bertolacci.


perfetto sul chiedere all'allenatore spiegazioni ma noi non siamo a Milanello e non sappiamo se Honda o quelli che non giocano vanno a chiedere spiegazioni se non giocano al mister o, semplicemente, se le aspettino. Mi pare strano che Honda vada dal mister, gli chieda spiegazioni e questo lo ignori o faccia finta di niente, no? se poi il mister fa le sue scelte e non le spiega ai giocatori, ci può anche stare anche se, per come la vedo io, umanamente preferirei lo facesse. Sulla professionalità di Honda, nessuno la mette in dubbio, ma, anche qui, mettiamo in dubbio anche la professionalità degli altri? sappiamo come si allenano, cosa fanno fuori dal campo? no, sappiamo anzi che, a detta degli allenatori ultimi, tutti si allenano con grande scrupolo e che qualche senatore ha la tendenza, mettiamola così, a lamentarsi troppo con la società. atteggiamento deprecabilissimo, ma, in ogni caso, la pena che fanno in campo più o meno tutti tranne sparute eccezioni, non darebbe ad Honda la "patente" di poter giudicare i suoi compagni (cosa che non ha fatto, tra l'altro). Il fatto che sia stato accantonato per fare prove di altri al suo posto direi che sia dettato dal suo rendimento scarso agonisticamente e tecnicamente per cui ci sta benissimo il tentativo anche se le alternative sono altrettanto scarse


----------



## hovistogiocareMarkHateley (7 Ottobre 2015)

massima stima per honda purtroppo il milan vive di ricordi stavano pensando pure di far tornare braida ma scherziamo???
andrebbe fatta piazza pulita,galliani dovrebbe farsi da parte perchè continua a rendersi ridicolo davanti alle telecamere da una parte lo stimo ma dall'altre è imbarazzante


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Ancora Honda, stavolta contro Mihajlovic: "Non capisco perché non gioco"*



gli hanno chiesto perchè non giochi e ha detto non lo so, dai almeno qui è stato strumentalizzato, che avrebbe dovuto rispondere, "non gioco perche sono scarso"??


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Ottobre 2015)

io lo farei direttore sportivo 

tra l'altro ha anche acquistato una squadra di terza divisione austriaca quest'estate, magari vuole avere un futuro da dirigente..


----------



## Aron (7 Ottobre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> gli hanno chiesto perchè non giochi e ha detto non lo so, dai almeno qui è stato strumentalizzato, che avrebbe dovuto rispondere, "non gioco perche sono scarso"??



Appunto.

La cosa comunque più assurda di questa vicenda, e di tutta la posizione societaria sulla crisi del club, è che Honda ha parlato da dirigente (facciamo dirigente dimissionario).
Silenzio totale da parte di Galliani e Barbara (la peggiore, perché si defila sistematicamente ogni volta che le cose vanno male), Berlusconi fa filtrare commentini inutili.
Altro commento filtrato è quello di Galliani sui giocatori nelle nazionali, e quindi si esenta da responsabilità.

Suma ieri sera ha avuto il fegato di dirlo: se Honda fa commenti di competenza societaria, vuol dire che lui si è fatto carico di colmare il vuoto lasciato dalla società.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Ottobre 2015)

Non potrebbe essere una mossa di Mr Bee per destabilizzare Galliani? Honda rimane mentre Galliani se ne va?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Ottobre 2015)

Honda ha ragione, anche se non serve proprio spendere come il PSG.
Sarebbe bastato mettere i soldi di quest'estate fra le mani di gente competente a cui sta a cuore le sorti del Milan, invece lasciar agire indisturbato quel vecchio buono a nulla.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (7 Ottobre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non potrebbe essere una mossa di Mr Bee per destabilizzare Galliani? Honda rimane mentre Galliani se ne va?



Mah, io penso il contrario.
Mi pare che Galliani stia facendo di tutto per destabilizzare Mr Bee.
Lo penso da sempre. Quello è capace di tutto.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Ottobre 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Honda ha ragione, anche se non serve proprio spendere come il PSG.
> Sarebbe bastato mettere i soldi di quest'estate fra le mani di gente competente a cui sta a cuore le sorti del Milan, invece lasciar agire indisturbato quel vecchio buono a nulla.



A me pare che abbia detto che o il Milan spende cifre astronomiche, proprio perchè non sa fare spese ben oculate (Galliani..) 
oppure c'è da risistemare la società (cambiando i direttori sportivi, Galliani) e in questo caso non ci sarebbe bisogno di spendere come il PSG


----------



## osvaldobusatti (7 Ottobre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> A me pare che abbia detto che o il Milan spende cifre astronomiche, proprio perchè non sa fare spese ben oculate (Galliani..)
> oppure c'è da risistemare la società (cambiando i direttori sportivi, Galliani) e in questo caso non ci sarebbe bisogno di spendere come il PSG



Interessante interpretazione. Fosse così Honda sarebbe un mito.
A guardare bene nel periodo d'oro il Milan scialacquava e i meriti se li prendeva Galliani.
Quando i soldi sono finiti, ha dimostrato tutta la sua incapacità: ruderi a p0, con stipendi da fuoriclasse.
Adesso che sono tornati i quattrini li sperpera a man bassa senza concludere niente. 
Che Honda sia meno pirla di quello che si pensi?
Un pò i giap sono così...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Ottobre 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Interessante interpretazione. Fosse così Honda sarebbe un mito.
> A guardare bene nel periodo d'oro il Milan scialacquava e i meriti se li prendeva Galliani.
> Quando i soldi sono finiti, ha dimostrato tutta la sua incapacità: ruderi a p0, con stipendi da fuoriclasse.
> Adesso che sono tornati i quattrini li sperpera a man bassa senza concludere niente.
> ...





> A giudicare dagli ultimi anni penso sia chiaro che non si possa far ripartire questo club se non investendo tanto denaro come fanno al Psg o al City. O fai così, oppure occorre riesaminare la struttura della società. Dirigenza, allenatore e tifosi devono rendersi conto della situazione.



Mi sembra chiaro... 
"a giudicare dagli ultimi anni" = a giudicare la gestione di Galliani degli ultimi anni
"se non investendo tanto denaro come il PSG o il City" = prendere giocatori forti solo facendo forza sul denaro = incompetenza a far mercato
"
"O fai così, oppure occorre riesaminare la struttura della società." = come tante squadre che stanno meglio di noi seppur spendendo meno
" Dirigenza, allenatore e tifosi devono rendersi conto della situazione." = basta fregnacce, promesse e speranze, gettiamo la maschera, il mostro che si cela dietro Galliani e Berlusconi.


----------



## devils milano (7 Ottobre 2015)

mi viene da dire che Honda ha detto la verità ma nell'insieme si è contraddetto..infatti se il Milan potesse spendere come il PSG di sicuro per lui il posto in squadra non ci sarebbe..si trova in questo milan appunto per questo


----------



## osvaldobusatti (7 Ottobre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Mi sembra chiaro...
> "a giudicare dagli ultimi anni" = a giudicare la gestione di Galliani degli ultimi anni
> "se non investendo tanto denaro come il PSG o il City" = prendere giocatori forti solo facendo forza sul denaro = incompetenza a far mercato
> "
> ...



Ma infatti. Più chiaro di così.
Senza dimenticare che: 


osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> ........
> Mi pare che Galliani stia facendo di tutto per destabilizzare Mr Bee.
> Lo penso da sempre. Quello è capace di tutto.


----------



## Aron (7 Ottobre 2015)

devils milano ha scritto:


> mi viene da dire che Honda ha detto la verità ma nell'insieme si è contraddetto..infatti se il Milan potesse spendere come il PSG di sicuro per lui il posto in squadra non ci sarebbe..si trova in questo milan appunto per questo



Questo rende ancor più apprezzabile il suo gesto.
Mette davanti la squadra a sè stesso.
I vari Montolivo, Poli ecc. i rinforzi non li vogliono. Il loro regno lo vogliono salvaguardare.


----------

